# ich



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

After buying fish from Petco. (no other choice) We now have ich. Lost 3 swords and four pletco. White Tetras are fine. All are still in quarantine. Now, after 10 days, we have ich. Just starting. All were fine after water change yesterday. This morning, we have a few spots. Definately ich. 

Question is: Can my 1 1/2 plecto stand salt and heat treatment. I can not get to Petco or even W-M for a couple weeks. Don't think I have anything else to treat at the moment. 

Help???


Thanks


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

You can surely order online and get medication in a couple of days from a lot of suppliers?
Salt/heat treatment has limited success on ICH IMHO.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Every evening, the fish do in a new clean container, bare glass bottom. Ichthyophtirius slowly becomes less. Usually after 7 days it's gone. No remedy, except maybe a little malachite green.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have always been a rid ich guy!Well at least since I knew what I was doing?
BUT if you ever unfortunately get marine ich(a whole different animal with a life span of a year easy{with out host possibly even!}),then you would be happy to know what Arthur mentioned is really 1 of the 3 ways to "cure"marine ich.
It is referred to as the transfer method if you want to search it and only takes 2 containers and the effort!
It certainly should be something all the "no chemical" SOFTIES,and whoevers should consider way before salt and heat.
Heat needs to be over 86 to kill.I will also add whatever method anyone should choose you got go all out to kill ich(hold nothing back),or it will kill your fish.If you just look at it like a fight for life(your fish) then you might kill it easily.Really shouldn't take more than 7-10 days done correctly.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Appreciate all the answers. So far, we are winning the battle with heat and clean water. What I really wanted to know was if Albino bristlenose plecos can tolerate salt and how much of a dose. Basically for my own store of knowledge, for in the future just encase I can't use heat. Already gone thru two cheap heaters. This time I will not listen to hubby and buy better ones. No more "unknown source" from e-bay. Tired of throwing money away.


----------



## Donna120 (Dec 7, 2013)

I just did the same thing, I also got ich from Petco fish. 
I have been using Seachems Brackish Salt as directed on the jar.
I had contacted schemes and they said they couldn't recommend its use as a treatment as it was not designed for ich. However, he said it isn't the same as aquarium salt and it is safe for bristlenose and live plants when used as directed.
With heat and the brackish salt I haven't seen any spots for 5 days, but I to be clear for at least 2 weeks. Probably overkill, but better to be safe.
If you decide to use it you won't have to drive 60 miles like I did to find it.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

That's what I was looking for. I am trying to learn more about my fish so I can take the best care of them possible. 

It's funny you said you have to drive 60 miles to buy supplies. I also go 60 miles. Besides, until payday, I can't buy anything, on line or in person. And I need two heaters. Then I need a filter, heater, and everything else for my 40g. This "retirement" hobby is becoming expensive.


----------

